# Unterschied zw. Be quiet Dark Power und Straight Power



## mcbalu (28. März 2009)

Guten Abend !

Kann mir jemand sagen, was der Unterschied zwischen den Be quiet Dark Power und Straight Power Netzteilen ist ?

Danke !


----------



## soulpain (28. März 2009)

Die Dark Power Pro in der aktuellen Version sind recht effiziente Netzteile mit sehr offenem Design, sodass kein Bauteil im Windschatten eines anderen steht. Außerdem hat es abnehmbare Anschlüsse.

Die Straight Power sind etwas günstiger und ohne abnehmbare Anschlüsse. Weiterhin sind sie etwas einfacher und klassisch konstruiert.


----------



## fadade (1. April 2009)

Pure Power: so billig wie möglich, aber dennoch ruhig und qualitativ
Straight Power: Gute Effizienz, mittelmäßige Kosten
Dark Power: Kabelmanagement, hohe Effizienz, eher für High-End PCs


----------



## cooldavinchi (2. April 2009)

Also wenn du kein High-End System hast und kein High-End Zogger bist, dann reicht auf jeden Fall das Straight Power aus, falls du dir ein neues kaufen willst!!!
Das ist ja keineswegs schlecht von der Qualität her...!


----------



## fadade (5. April 2009)

Du kannst dir das Straight Power 550W ja auch als Aboprämie der PCGH-Extended zuschicken lassen (wenn du dat noch net hast)

Aber StraightPower sollte eig für jeden Anwender, der kein MultiGPU-Sys nutzt ausreichen!!!


----------

